# 19 weeks pregnant and not felt any movement yet - is this normal?



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, i was wondering if you could help put my mind at rest a bit. Im currently 19 weeks pregnant with twins and havent felt any movements yet, im starting to panic because everyone keeps asking me if ive felt anything yet and when i say no they're like 'oooh you should have felt something by now'. I know from a private scan i had that both the babies placentas have been recorded as being anterior - would this make a significant difference to how much movement i feel and when?
I do have a doppler and can pick up quite clearly what i think is one of the babies heartbeats which gives me a little bit of reasurance - its usually about 146 bpm, and sometimes i pick up another one a bit further across which is about 143bpm - how do you tell if its just one baby or both?

Thanks

Love Leanne x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its fine, everyone feels movements at different times. My friend is having twins, her 3rd pregnancy, and she didn't feel 'true' movements until 24+ weeks.

As for the heart beats, it is difficult, there could be a big difference in the heart beats, if one is awake and one is asleep, or they could be the same.

Take care x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi hun,

Thankyou so much for that, you've really put my mind at rest - I'll try to stop worrying now.

Love Leanne x


----------

